# Full, plein, ...



## ThomasK

How do you translate 
- *full
- to fill
- to fulfil ?* 

I suppose it is an important word. Do you see it turn up in special ways? Such as in Dutch as a prefix: *vol*- (as in *vervullen*, fulfil, _*volmaakt*_, perfect, *voltooien*, to finish)?

I think I see something similar in Romanic languages or Latin: the pl- turns up very often, as in _*compleet, implement,*_ ..., but of course that is simply the root of the word as such.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

Full: 
1/ Adj. *«πλήρης, -ης, -ες»* ['pliris] (masc. & fem.), ['plires] (neut.) --> _full, complete_ < Classical adj. *«πλήρης, -ης, πλῆρες» plḗrēs (masc. & fem.), plêrĕs (neut.)* --> _full, complete_ (PIE *plā-, _to fill, complete_ cf Lat. plērus, Proto-Germanic *fol > Ger. vol, Eng. full).
2/ Adj. *«γεμάτος, -τη, -το»* [ʝe'matos] (masc.), [ʝe'mati] (fem.), [ʝe'mato] (neut.) --> _to be filled, be full of_ < Byz. adj. *«γεμᾶτος»* gemâtos < Classical verb *«γέμω» gémō* --> _to stuff, to be full of_ (PIE *gem-, _to take, seize_).

To fill: 
1/ *«Γεμίζω»* [ʝe'mizo] < Classical v. *«γέμω» gémō* (see above).
2/ *«Πληρώ»* [pli'ro] < Classical v. *«πληρόω/πληρῶ» plēróō (uncontracted) / plērô (contracted)* (PIE *plā-, _to fill, complete_)

To fulfil: 
*«Εκπληρώ»* [ekpli'ro] (and *«εκπληρώνω»* [ekpli'rono]) < Classical verb *«ἐκπληρόω/ἐκπληρῶ» ĕkplēróō (uncontracted) / ĕkplērô (contracted)* --> _to fill up, fulfil_ (prefix, preposition & adverb *«ἐκ» ĕk* --> _out_ (PIE *h₁eḱ-s-, _out_) + Classical v. *«πληρόω/πληρῶ»*).
For making something perfect/finishing/ending see here.
With *«πληρῶ»* (or MG *«πληρώνω»*) as second component in compounds, we form many verbs:
*«Συμ-πληρώνω»* [simbli'rono] --> _to supplement_
*«Απο-πληρώνω»* [apopli'rono] --> _to repay_***
*«Προ-πληρώνω»* [propli'rono] --> _to prepay
__etc_

***Note that in MG the v. _pay_, is the Byzantine version of the Classical *«πληρόω/πληρῶ» plēróō (uncontracted) / plērô (contracted)*:
*«πληρόω/πληρῶ»* (_to fill up, fulfil_) > Byz. *«πληρώνω»* (_to pay_)


----------



## ThomasK

That reminded me of *pleroma*, fullness, abundance. Can you use that in some modern sense? 

As for /gem/ vs. /pler/: are they used in a different way? Is /gem/ less... pleasant (stuffed) ? I cannot find a link with some word in English, or German. Can you ?


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
full - מלא male[=lots/full], הרבה harbe [=lots]
to fill - למלא lemale
to fulfill - לממש lemamesh, להגשים lehagshim, למלא lemale, לבצע levatze'a, להוציא לפועל lehotzi lapo'al.


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> That reminded me of *pleroma*, fullness, abundance. Can you use that in some modern sense?


Yes, «πλήρωμα» is the crew, e.g. the personnel who operate an aircraft (aircrew) is its «πλήρωμα». The Church also has a  «πλήρωμα».  


ThomasK said:


> As for /gem/ vs. /pler/: are they used in a different way? Is /gem/ less... pleasant (stuffed) ? I cannot find a link with some word in English, or German. Can you ?


No I wouldn't say that /gem/ is less pleasant, it's neutral in reality. But...when is used as a characteristic of people (i.e. "he's _γεμάτος_, she's _γεμάτη_) it's a euphemistic way of saying that someone is obese.


ThomasK said:


> I cannot find a link with some word in English, or German. Can you ?


PIE *gem- > Proto-Germanic *kembula- > Ger. Bündel


----------



## ThomasK

Perfect answers, thank you. But the Church pleroma: is that the theological term, I referred to. --- The /gem/ meaning is new to me: we'd never call them full ;-).


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese:

- *full*: *cheio* *< L. plenus*; there's also the cultism *pleno*
- *to fill*: *encher < L. implere*, a cognate of the former.
- *to fulfil* Generally *cumprir* *< L. complere* or *satisfazer < L. satisfacere*.

Also:

- *to fill out/in* (e.g. a form, or gaps in a written test): *preencher*, again a cognate of *cheio* (*pre + encher*).


----------



## arielipi

Outsider said:


> In Portuguese:
> 
> Also:
> 
> - *to fill out/in* (e.g. a form, or gaps in a written test): *preencher*, again a cognate of *cheio* (*pre + encher*).



Thanks for reminding me of another one: to fill out/in (either spaces, gaps etc) להשלים lehashlim למלא lemale.
lehashlim is to 'fill/put missing pieces in place'. also it is used for 'make peace'


לממש lemamesh to implement,
 להגשים lehagshim to true the actions(to make/do them),
 למלא lemale to fill,
 לבצע levatze'a to do,
 להוציא לפועל lehotzi lapo'al to make.


----------



## ahmedcowon

In Arabic:

*full:* ملئ /malee'/
*fill (verb):* ملأ /mala'a/
*to fill (prep.+adj.):* لملء /lemal'/
*fulfill (verb):* أوفى /awfa/ *or* أتم /atamma/


----------



## ThomasK

Does it have the 'rich' meanings in Arabic too, Ahmed? And do /awfa/ and /atamma/ have the same root as /malee/? I guess not, or do they refer to filling as well?


----------



## arielipi

Even more in hebrew: 
satiate is also מלא mile (lemale).
To become full (or to be filled with X [such as happiness, fear etc]) is להתמלא lehitmale.
Note become full of himself doesnt apply here.
למלא lemale can be used as follow (orders,commands and likes) - the rational is to fulfill the command.


----------



## apmoy70

arielipi said:


> Even more in hebrew:
> satiate is also מלא mile (lemale).


In Greek the two verbs (_fill_ vs _satiate_) are of different roots:
Satiate: *«Χορταίνω»* [xor'teno] < Classical verb *«χορτάζω» kʰŏrtázō* --> _to fatten (of cattle), to be full of food (of persons)_ < Classical masc. noun *«χόρτος» kʰórtŏs* --> _green crop, pasturage_ (PIE *ǵʰer-, _to grasp, enclose_ cf Lat. hortus > It. orto, Sp. huerto, Port. horto; OI gort > Ir. gort; OCS градъ > Rus./Bul. град; Proto-Germanic *gardaz > Dut. gaart, Eng. yard).
The expression _I'm sated_, is in Greek, _«χόρτασα»_ ['xortasa] (aorist, 1st person sing. active voice, ind.).


arielipi said:


> To become full (or to be filled with X [such as happiness, fear etc]) is להתמלא lehitmale.


  Metaphorically, when someone is sated by -let's say, happiness, s/he is _«χορτασμένος, - μένη»_ [xortaz'menos] (present tense, masc. passive participle), [xortaz'meni] (present tense, fem. passive participle). 
Colloquially, when someone has lived life to the fullest, is described as being _«χορτάτος, - τη»_ [xor'tatos] (masc. elative), [xor'tati] (fem. elative), meaning _very sated_.


----------



## mataripis

ThomasK said:


> How do you translate
> - *full
> - to fill
> - to fulfil ?*
> 
> I suppose it is an important word. Do you see it turn up in special ways? Such as in Dutch as a prefix: *vol*- (as in *vervullen*, fulfil, _*volmaakt*_, perfect, *voltooien*, to finish)?
> 
> I think I see something similar in Romanic languages or Latin: the pl- turns up very often, as in _*compleet, implement,*_ ..., but of course that is simply the root of the word as such.


Here are the Tagalog words for 1.)Full = Puno'   2.) to fill = Punuan/Punan   and 3.)to fulfill=  Maisagawa /maisakatuparan.


----------



## ThomasK

So no link between 1-2 and 3 ?


----------



## mataripis

1 and 2 only.


----------



## ThomasK

But then: what is the root of 3? I see _maisa _in both (and _gawa _in one ?)...


----------



## bibax

Czech/Slovak/Russian:

full: *pln*ý/plný/*полн*ый (root pln-, poln- related to Skr. purna = full, complete)
to fill: *pln*iti/plniť/на*полн*ять with various prefixes

to fulfil: s*pln*iti (vyplniti)/splniť/ис*полн*ить (выполнить)


----------



## mataripis

ThomasK said:


> But then: what is the root of 3? I see _maisa _in both (and _gawa _in one ?)...


maisa in "maisagawa" and "maisakatuparan"   means  "to make the task happen/accomplish".  Gawa ( a root word meaning work) here is (done)  and Katuparan is (fulfill/happen) with root word "Tupad".  Ma  as in "Magawa" (can do)  and Ma-isa gawa  is  task + can do.


----------



## aruniyan

ThomasK said:


> How do you translate
> - *full
> - to fill
> - to fulfil ?*
> 
> I suppose it is an important word. Do you see it turn up in special ways? Such as in Dutch as a prefix: *vol*- (as in *vervullen*, fulfil, _*volmaakt*_, perfect, *voltooien*, to finish)?
> 
> I think I see something similar in Romanic languages or Latin: the pl- turns up very often, as in _*compleet, implement,*_ ..., but of course that is simply the root of the word as such.



*mulu* - Total, Completely.

*nirai* -_ Fully filled_, Full of, Packed up fully, To fill up
*niraivu, niraivErru* - Fullfill,* mana  niraivu* - satisfied.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, A! But could you go into this difference? Is _mulu _an adverb, _nirai _an adj., or does the difference have to do with being literally full and being complete, which are parallel meanings of course though they could be distinguished. At least there is no etymological link between the two, I guess. Strange though that _mulu _is not used in other combinations, or is it?


----------



## aruniyan

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, A! But could you go into this difference? Is _mulu _an adverb, _nirai _an adj., or does the difference have to do with being literally full and being complete, which are parallel meanings of course though they could be distinguished. At least there is no etymological link between the two, I guess. Strange though that _mulu _is not used in other combinations, or is it?



The better word for *Mulu* is *whole*,  * so adjective.*

for example *முழுமதி* (referring the full moon), 

_*nirai* _-as verb,_ to fill_, interesting *niraivu* can be used for * finished* and  *niraya* used for *too many*


----------



## ThomasK

I see, though somehow it remains complex. Could anyone mix up the two? Do you consider them linked semantically?


----------



## arielipi

ThomasK said:


> I see, though somehow it remains complex. Could anyone mix up the two? Do you consider them linked semantically?



Mix up which two?


----------



## ThomasK

I meant _mulu _and _nirai _in Tamil... -- As for Hebrew, arielipi, do you use the same word for 'complete' as for 'full', like in Tamil?


----------



## arielipi

ThomasK said:


> I meant _mulu _and _nirai _in Tamil... -- As for Hebrew, arielipi, do you use the same word for 'complete' as for 'full', like in Tamil?



we can, though another root is more common for complete. ש-ל-מ sh-l-m is more used for whole,complete than מ-ל-א m-l-a.
מלא can be full, complete, whole.


----------



## ThomasK

oh,oh, do I recognize the root for _shalom _in it ? It reminds of me of _pleroma _in Greek, but I thought of _eirènè _when reading the term 'shalom'... Is shalom considered to be some kind of fullness, abundance, then in Hebrew??? Interesting...


----------



## arielipi

Yes indeed, from hebrew wiktionary it gives the following synonyms and the following origin behind shalom:
גיזרון gizron (similar to class as in classification) : from[=of] the word shalem[=whole, complete], being shalem, that is not damaged.

synonyms:
פיוס piyus (optional: making) peace
שקט sheket quiet[=spiritual peace, relaxation]
מנוחה, נחת menukha, nakhat rest, restness.
ביטחון, פיוס bitakhon, piyus secureness, making peace
היי hi.

not abundance though.

What is pleroma? and _eirènè?

_EDIT: about the interesting part you said; i may be stretching it but many cultures view one as complete only once he is at peace with himself and others; perhaps it delivers the same here.

EDIT 2: another use of it from the same root (and of the same use, as there can be multiple non-related roots of the same letters) is for payment.


----------



## ThomasK

_Pleroma _is abundance in Greek, I think, _eirènè _is peace. 

Very interesting: _shalem _and _whole, heal, heil, health_ (Dutch helen, etc.) are linked... Had not thought of that, had thought of fullness, but that is not quite the same...


----------



## arielipi

ThomasK said:


> _Pleroma _is abundance in Greek, I think, _eirènè _is peace.
> 
> Very interesting: _shalem _and _whole, heal, heil, health_ (Dutch helen, etc.) are linked... Had not thought of that, had thought of fullness, but that is not quite the same...



Thats a really good example of language shaping our way of thinking, because to me it was clear from the beginning.


----------



## ThomasK

Well, I did see the fullness in _complete _(-pl-), but it is not the same kind of fullness as the one we refer to when talking about bottles or glasses. Though in the context of a group, we could use the word 'volledig' (full-membered) instead of 'complete' and then there is a direct link with the word at least.


----------

